# Wolken erstellen



## Sebian (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

 Wie kann man solche Wolken erstellen wie sie im Anhang sind?

 Danke, Sebian


----------



## McAce (22. Februar 2005)

Also ehrlich gesagt ist die einfachste und beste Möglichkeit sie zu fotografieren
und dann per Tonwertkorrektur und Färben so anzupassen wie du sie brauchst.
Denn die auf dem angehängten Foto sehen auch eher danach aus als wenn´s fotographierte reale Wolken sind.

Oder mal die Google Bildersuche benutzen dort findest du bestimmt ein paar schicke
Wolken.

Wenn du sie unbedingt selbst machen möchtest dann würde ich sie brushen, bin mir aber 
sicher das das nicht so der bringer ist.

MFG Steve


----------



## Sebian (22. Februar 2005)

Ok, hab es mal ohne Filter gemacht.

  Hier das Ergebnis, wie findet ihr es?

 Und welcher ist besser?


----------



## Leola13 (22. Februar 2005)

Hai,

für Wolken gibt es bei deviantart  brushes (da gibt es noch mehr, musst mal suchen). Die PS Link Liste  ist auch eine gute Anlaufstelle.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sebian (22. Februar 2005)

Was sind Brushes? Also wie installiert man die und wo findet man sie dann?


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Februar 2005)

Brushes sind Werkzeugspitzen ... damit dürfte die Frage eigentlich beantwortet sein 

... einfach in folgenden Ordner schieben: ...\Adobe\Photoshop(Versionsnummer)\Vorgaben\Werkzeugspitzen


----------



## devilrga (22. Februar 2005)

+   !

/edit:naja, zu lahm.


----------



## Sebian (22. Februar 2005)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Brushes sind Werkzeugspitzen ... damit dürfte die Frage eigentlich beantwortet sein


 
 Sorry, aber ich weiß nicht was Werkzeugspitzten sind und wo die sind.


----------



## devilrga (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,
weißt du was der Pinsel ist? ^^
Also "Werkzeugspitzten" gibt es gar nicht, aber Werkzeugspitzen gibt es. Das sind sozusagen die "Köpfe" von den Pinseln. Guck einfach mal in die Pinselvoreinstellungen.

mfg


----------



## Sebian (22. Februar 2005)

Dort hätte ich doch schon geschaut!

 Da ist nichts.

 Da gibt es Airbrush, Pinsel Oval und Transparente Sprühfarbe

 Übrigens habe ich PS CS/8


----------



## devilrga (22. Februar 2005)

Wenn das nicht hilft fress ich nen Besen!

mfg


----------



## Fiene (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
   Die Werkzeugspitzen für Wolken kannst du hier Runterladen und dann in den Ordner für Werkzeugspitzen legen. Anschließend kannst du sie dann in Photoshop laden.
   Gruß Fiene


----------



## Sebian (22. Februar 2005)

Ok, ich glaube es müsste gehen, aber wo finde ich es dann genau?


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Februar 2005)

Der Screenshot solte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein. Über den Pfeil rechts kannst du neue Werkzeugspitzen laden.


----------



## Sebian (22. Februar 2005)

Danke, habs gefunden


----------



## pixelchef (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Sebian;
ich bin ein Fan von Plugins. MuRa hat da was für Wolken gezaubert. Mit ein bischen Übung klappt das dann schon. http://www.geocities.com/murakuma/mmplugins.html Auf der site sind noch andere kostenlose Filter.
Viel Glück pixelchef


----------



## crashy1984 (1. Oktober 2007)

Wie installiere ich denn die Plugins?


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo crashy.

Diese Plug-Ins sind idR *.8bf-Dateien, die einfach in den Photoshop-Unterordner "Zusatzmodule" geschoben werden. Installieren musst du prinzipiell nichts. Zu finden sind diese Module dann unter den Filtern.

Das nächste mal musst du aber nicht einen alten Thread ausgraben, sondern kannst einfach gleich einen Neuen erstellen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

